# Richard Hurst of Dalgliesh's



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

You out there, Richard? Or anyone know of him from R. S. Dalgliesh's 'Starworth' or 'Oakworth' from the very early '70's when he was a nav. cadet and I was Sparkie.


----------

